# Stranger in a Strange Land Discussion Thread



## Aiglos (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: Stranger in a Strange Land*

Nice post mate. Seems like a good start!


I like it even better as you used a great lyric from a great song for your title.



Post split from the 'In Character' (IC) thread in the 'From Eldamar to Erebor' forum'. This is the forum for Out of Character comments.  -- Ithrynluin


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 18, 2005)

Please post all comments and observations here re: Stranger in a Strange Land...


----------



## baragund (Mar 18, 2005)

Oh Good! I'm glad you set this up, Chrys.  


If other readers haven't figured it out already, this is a Gulliver's Travels type story. It explores what might happen when a 21st century guy finds himself in Middle-earth. I used a Bermuda Triangle - style device to get my young, upwardly mobile business man to time travel to Tolkien's Middle-earth. It takes place in the First Age shortly before the Battle of Sudden Flame. Right now there are two characters. Chrysophalax will be playing a Telerian Elf who will stumble across my character on the beach near Barad Nimras. 

After that, well, we'll try to answer the question "What would _you_ do if you run into a real live Elf, or an Orc, or a Dwarf?"  and then see what kind of trouble our lost modern day guy can get into.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 18, 2005)

Sounds like a very original and interesting premise. I might join in if I manage to scrap up enough time and energy. If that'd be o.k with you guys of course, and if you wouldn't mind a minor character.


----------



## baragund (Mar 18, 2005)

I appreciate the offer, Ithy!  Let Chrys and me get things set up first. There's going to be a lot of dialogue when our two characters meet each other so let's see where that takes us. If it turns out like I hope, there should be adventures down the line and we might need other players at that time.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 18, 2005)

Sounds good enough. A small role is all I can handle in the next few weeks, anyway.


----------



## Scatha (Mar 24, 2005)

baragund said:


> I appreciate the offer, Ithy!  Let Chrys and me get things set up first. There's going to be a lot of dialogue when our two characters meet each other so let's see where that takes us. If it turns out like I hope, there should be adventures down the line and we might need other players at that time.



Don't you dare and forget to let me know when another character is needed.


----------



## Elorendil (Mar 26, 2005)

I would also love to be part of this story, when you're ready for more people. I could use Silmelindë, the main character from myHeir of the Oath story. *growls* My writing currently stinks, but by the time you're ready for me, I should be writing decently again.


----------



## baragund (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks for the offers, guys!  Really, I'm quite flattered that the story has generated as much interest as it has.  

Chrys and I will be in our current for a while. It's going to take some doing to get my "John" character to come to terms with being in a very different world than what he is used to. It's going to be hard to convince him that i) he hasn't gone insane and ii) he hasn't died and gone to heaven. 

Meanwhile, I don't think Chrys' Nilme character has ever encountered a mortal Man before. Men are still quite a novelty in Beleriand at this point. Beor's, Hador's and Haleth's peoples have just migrated into the region. The three leaders are still alive, although getting on in years, so Men's mortality is quite a new concept to the Eldar.

Just imagine Nilme's reaction when he asks John where he's from, and John points toward the ocean and the setting sun and says "That way"!


----------



## baragund (Mar 28, 2005)

Bad news, guys...

There has been a death in the family and I will be out of state from Wednesday through at least Monday of next week. I actually have my response to Chrys' last post partially written. I'll try to wrap it up and post it before I head out, but my brain is pretty scrambled right now.


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 16, 2005)

opps.was I supposed to ask before I posted?  oh well. If you would rather I didn't, just let me know and I'll deleate the post. My idea was that the reason 'John' came into middle earth was because he was destined to marry an elf, as she (my character) was destined to marry him. *shug* you boys need some romance already! *grin* Here's my profile if you guys dont mind me sticking around. I've been waiting for a good RP to show up for awhile and this looks really good.

Name: Indril (lilly in quenya)

Age: 1243

Race: Elf

Appearence: Indril had fair skin, almost white, and blue eyes that you can see the ocean in. Her hair is silver, streight, and comes to her lower back. She wears it down, save one small braid that comes down the left side of her bangs, tuched neatly behind her ear. She wears a blue gown, that is set off her shoulders and had an empire waist. For jewlery, she only wears a ring that was her mother's. It is a silver band that wraps around a star saphire like a vine.

Weapons: Indril carries a small dagger, that hides in her boot. She does not carry any other weapons, but she is both a skilled archer and fencer.

Mount: Indril rides a black mare, who had a white star on her left hind quarter. 

Language: Indril speeks Sindarian, Quenyan, and the tounges of men.

Other: Her bio is kinda scetchy right now, just that she lives in her father's home, isn't married, her mother's dead, and yeah..that's it.


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 17, 2005)

I appreciate your interest in the thread and possibly we can use your character at a later time...however, now is not that time. Please remove your post in the main thread as it is interrupting a conversation already in progress.


----------



## Mirelena (Apr 18, 2005)

Greetings all!

Mir reporting for action, per request/invitation. Tell me where you want the next Linwen post to go and I'll see what exactly I can do with it. I'm working on a profile, do you want it at all?

If I read The Sil up to twenty years after men, I should be pretty much caught up, right?


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 18, 2005)

This particular RPG begins only a short time before the Dagor Bragollach.


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 18, 2005)

ck your PMs Chrys


----------



## Mirelena (Apr 19, 2005)

Ok. There it is. Not long, but not non-existant. I'm really sorry it's not longer, but I am still trying to get the tempo/flow of the thread. Tell me what you think and if you see anything that's in direct disagreement with... whatever.

Last thing: I'll be on a business trip between now and Sunday. I should have internet access, but I wanted to let you know what's going on so if I don't get a post up, please don't hurt me.


----------



## Ghorim (Apr 19, 2005)

Ah... if you folks ever happen to need a dwarf, just toss a PM my way.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 19, 2005)

Ghorim said:


> Ah... if you folks ever happen to need a dwarf, just toss a PM my way.



_Nobody tosses a PM!_

Excuse me, I couldn't resist!


----------



## baragund (Apr 21, 2005)

Groaaaannnn!!! Ithy, that's just.....I'm speechless  


Meanwhile, back at the story:

Chrys and Mir, will Linwen and Nilme continue their conversation or are you ready for me to move things to the next morning? No rush but I'm just wondering if you're at a stopping point yet. My sense tells me you two might want to chat some more but I want to make sure.


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 22, 2005)

As usual, your senses are quite correct, my friend! I'm just a tad busy at the moment...will post anon.


----------



## baragund (Apr 22, 2005)

No problem. Take your time.


----------



## Mirelena (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm working on a post. I hope it will be the last one (on my part) of the evening conversation, unless you, Chrys, have another idea... 

It's started. It needs to be finished. It should be posted tonight or tomorrow. *crosses fingers* I hope.


----------



## baragund (Apr 25, 2005)

Take your time, Mir.  And don't feel you need to rush Linwen's conversation with Nilme on Chrys' or my account. I'd rather we take a few more exchanges to say everything we want than to hurry things along for its' own sake.

...as Treebeard says, "Don't be hasty."


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Apr 26, 2005)

This is a really interesting story, I like where it's going. I'm _definately_ not a wonderful author, but I would _love_ to play a character in it. I minor one would be fine, I don't really have loads of time. PM me!


----------



## Mirelena (Apr 27, 2005)

You know that we love you, Ros(e)! 

Hey, Chrys? I am doing fairly well with my character? I've done little interaction and I just want to make sure that I'm not doing something that is totally out of sync with what you want to do... *looks for affirmation* A little input?


----------



## baragund (Apr 27, 2005)

You're doing great Mir  I really like the sense of empathy I get from your character. And you're doing a fine job conveying that Linwen is just a mystified at John as the other way around.

I have a post ready that will bring us to the next morning. I can put it up now or hold off if you and Chrys want to continue your dialogue.


----------



## Mirelena (Apr 27, 2005)

I am willing. What sayest thou, Chrysophalax?

(Thanks again for the encouragement, baragund!  )


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Apr 27, 2005)

> You know that we love you, Ros(e)!


Thanks. I needed that. 
PM me! I'm having RP withdrawl (or however you spell it) symptoms! JK. I want to RP... sometime in the near future! At least it looks like MERPG will open soon...


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 28, 2005)

Ready when you are, Baragund!


----------



## Mirelena (Apr 29, 2005)

Aiight! Two posts (or is it three?) in as many days! I love the way this thread just ticks along. 

 Granted, we have to wait for BARAGUND to get his tail back here, but I guess we _might_ be able to excuse him... 

Chrys, I love reading your posts. I don't know how you find time to write, but I/we really appreciate that you do! You're still our favorite White Dragon- with attitude!


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 29, 2005)

You flatter me. And there is no reason we need wait for Baragund. Surely we can manage a few more posts on our own?


----------



## Mirelena (Apr 29, 2005)

I only say what I mean, Chrys! Please, don't think I'm being either a flatterer OR sarcastic. 

Hmmm, not wait for Baragund... I guess he did mention something about not being timid, didn't he? Well then! *evil smirk*
Do you mind doing another post, White Dragon? I would type one up, but I think that if I posted right now, it would be very disruptive. I'm not entirely sure where you want to take this thing, etc.
You can either give me something more to work with or point me in the right direction with what we have thus far. *does Energizer Bunny thing*

 Just because people tell me not to be timid, doesn't mean that I'm not anyway. LoL


----------



## baragund (May 2, 2005)

Hi Guys, I'm back from camping. Two solid days of pouring rain on the MD Eastern Shore with 80 4-9 year-olds. What a blast!!  

...actually, it _was_ a really good time, despite the weather.

Anyway, I'm working up my next post. I'll be picking up on Nilme's gloomy mood and asking about the surrounding area. I referenced Barad Nimras a couple of times in earlier posts so I'll be asking about that. I'll probably also ask about people "like me" in the area.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 2, 2005)

Excellent! Mirelena...what happened to you? *sniff* No post?


----------



## Alatar (May 2, 2005)

Great RPG I keep following it and i think you're all great writers.
If your doing somthing on geography thenn


----------



## chrysophalax (May 2, 2005)

Many thanks, Alatar! This is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mirelena (May 2, 2005)

Truly, truly!  Thanks, Alatar!

Baragund, it's good to have you back. I'm glad you enjoyed yourself.

*hands Chrys a bedsheet* Here, have a hanky.  I'm sorry I didn't get a post up, but I didn't really have much to work with and I'm always a little hesitant to post in a thread that's not my own brain-child. If you were to smack me upside the head and tell me not to be so all-confounded retiring, I'm sure I might be able to think something up. 


EDIT: The other thing about posting is that my weekend has been insane. I might have gotten a post up, but it wouldn't have been up to my usual caliber.  I'm not in trouble, am I? lol


----------



## baragund (May 2, 2005)

Thanks Alatar!  That is _exactly_ where Linwen's house is supposed to be.

Hmmm.... Maybe we should post images of our respective characters. No need to go out of our way but if we stumble across something, it would be nice to put it up in this thread.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 2, 2005)

http://www3.telus.net/crimson/gfx/03.jpg

Here's Nilme in a lighter moment.


----------



## Mirelena (May 2, 2005)

This is Linwen. *sigh* I love this pic. 
http://www.lotrfanart.net/members/luthien/display.php?image=luthien08.jpg


----------



## Alatar (May 3, 2005)

The map wasn't that good all it was is what 1 minutes of photo enlarging on paint and a 13 year old who dosnt want to do hiis revision.


----------



## Mirelena (May 3, 2005)

Ah, yes, Alatar. But it put things in perspective for us.  Don't be so hard on yourself. We aren't.

Nice post, Baragund.  Yay!

Who wants to post next? If I post, it'll be something fairly short. Mostly because Linwen is one of those characters that uses few words. Especially when she doesn't have much to say *hint, hint*.
I think it would be better if Nilme told about some of his adventures in the wide world. John would have no clue what he was talking about and would feel even more alienated. This would be a great lead into what Baragund has outlined for us. 

Does that sound OK? Or am I being a little _too_ 'hands off/don't-take-over-the-thread?'


----------



## baragund (May 3, 2005)

Thanks Mir!  I can never tell how my drivel goes over...

I figure John's question about the constellations is directed more toward Nilme, since he was the stargazer the previous night, but Linwe might be more inclined to talk about Barad Nimras, since it's in her neighborhood.

Talk about blowing John's mind! This thing was built to defend against _who?_ And he's a _what?_ And he took people like Nilme and Linwen and perverted them to create his personal army of _what???_


----------



## Mirelena (May 3, 2005)

*grins*  I'm looking forward to it. Perhaps Linwen can also expand upon elven history some more? But don't let me steal your thunder, Chrys! I'll pick up where you leave off. 

*dances off happily* Oh! I'm going to be gone this weekend, just to give you a heads up. Sat and Sun.


----------



## Mirelena (May 4, 2005)

Thank you, Chrysophalax! You're awesome, and I appreciate it!  I will post as soon as I can read up on the Falas.


----------



## Mirelena (May 6, 2005)

Wow. Talk about a prompt reply, Jim... 

Is there something I should change in my last post? It seems that I was deviating from what you wanted. Is that so, or am I trying too hard to read between the lines?


----------



## baragund (May 7, 2005)

Nah, you're doing fine, Mir.  

I had prepared my last post yesterday during my lunch hour, planning to go ahead of you. I had to shmutz it (technical term) to better fit what you wrote.

This will set up how it finally dawns on John that his hosts are immortal. Nilme's somewhat abstract statements have gone whooshing over John's head but now it is becoming obvious. He is told that Barad Nimras is about 200 years old and two guys named Finrod and Cirdan built it. He figures these two were lords of some sort who have long since passed away and their great-great-great grandchildren might be the current rulers. Things will finally click when he discovers that the same people who built the tower are still alive and youthful.

Make sense? This should be the final threshold that John has to cross before he finally accepts that he's "not in Kansas anymore".


----------



## chrysophalax (May 8, 2005)

Abstract, eh? hmmmmmmmm...


----------



## baragund (May 9, 2005)

Abstract to John (certainly not the reader!). He's still processing this new world he's in. His personality is such that he needs some kind of proof or evidence before he'll accept the notion of Elves and their immortality.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 9, 2005)

Mirelena, I believe it's your turn...*grumbles at having written self temporarily out of the story*


----------



## baragund (May 9, 2005)

That can be fixed easily enough, Chrys. Linwen's Elvish medicine is working wonders and this would be a great time to start excercising my guy's bum knee.  

....we still need a post from Mir *hums patiently in anticipation*


----------



## Mirelena (May 10, 2005)

ACK! I'm sorry! I'm here now. I thought I told you that I'd be gone for the weekend... You know how it goes- the day before and the day after I might as well be gone. 

I want to get a post up on the morrow.  It shouldn't be too much longer.    I'm going to get started on it, right now!


----------



## baragund (May 10, 2005)

No problem, Mir.  I had forgotten you mentioned being away. Take your time.


----------



## Mirelena (May 11, 2005)

*insane, maniacal laughter* Chrys! Give me back my toes!!! 

I've posted. It's short. It's disjointed. And it's generally not as good as I'd like it to be. BUT it's there!!!


----------



## baragund (May 18, 2005)

Ack! A thousand apologies for being hideously late. Work has been a bear recently. The ball's in my court and I'll be posting ASAP.


----------



## Mirelena (Jun 14, 2005)

Well, Baragund has posted... Chrys has posted... I'm not sure this is the right timing, but I'm going to have posted in the span of about half-an-hour...


----------



## baragund (Jun 15, 2005)

Mir, I _love_ your writing!  You capture the mood of what's going on and how the characters are feeling so well. Just goes to show that good things happen to those who wait.

Well, we're at the point where John and Nilme are about to start their trip to Eglarest to see the great Cirdan (I feel like we're setting off on the yellow brick road to the Emerald City!  ) Question: Should we take leave of Linwen or should she come along? Frankly, Mir, I'd like you to stay involved with our little story. If you think your Linwen character would contribute to the ongoing story then she should come. Or, you can take on a new character, someone that John and Nilme meet on the way. I've always wanted John to meet a Feanorian Noldo, a real jerk like Caranthir or Curufin. Would you be into that?

Looking forward to reading your thoughts on the matter...


----------



## Mirelena (Jun 17, 2005)

*evil chuckle* Heh, heh, heh... You've never seen Mir play a jerk before, have you? When we do church plays, Mir always ends up as the villainess. I've gotten some flak for that before. All in jest, of course!

Well, I think it best that you take leave of Linwen. You can always bring her back into the story a little later. Besides, I'm leaving tomorrow for an excursion to Canada. Woo-hoo! I'll be gone for a week.

Thank you again for the encouraging words. It really helps me out, Baragund. 

Chrys! Dearest White Dragon to my heart! Where art thou? I am missing thee! I had hoped that I would 'see' you before I leave. 

*reads last paragraph* Hmmm. Methinks Mir needs to take an extended rest.


----------



## Mirelena (Aug 11, 2005)

*sobs* Chrys has abandoned us!!! Not cool. I hope that our White Dragon is safe and comes back soon!

So, Baragund... Great post. One thing. Paragraph 2/3? 'contained in a sheath.' What about 'sheathed in a scabbard?'

I mostly mention this because I know I'm going to get critiqued left and right when I start writing again... *tries to get a feel for Nilme* Oh, dear. 
lol, I have to get my 'jabs' in while I can. LoL again

Mir is working on a post. Has an idea of what to do. Must now type it up and post it. Will do!


----------



## baragund (Aug 11, 2005)

You're right, Mir. I'll go fix the scabbard/sheath thing. I wrote my last post in a hurry and I wanted to go over it again and perhaps wordsmith some things. 

So we are on a road trip to meet Cirdan. Along the way we will run into an obnoxious snob of a Feanorian Noldo (think of Caranthir but worse). Would you like to play both roles or should we recruit somebody?


----------



## Mirelena (Aug 12, 2005)

Oooo, snotty elveses, my precioussss...

Hm. I think that either would work. Though it would probably be better to draft someone. I can offer a few suggestions by PM, but that's ONLY if you don't already have someone in mind.

I'll see what I can do about getting a Nilme post up soon. I honestly find it a bit daunting to take over Chrys' character, but I shall endeavor to make her proud!!!


----------



## Elorendil (Aug 25, 2005)

Um, baragund? Would you mind deleting a few of your old PMs? I just tried to reply to your PM about the thread, but got a message saying your mailbox is full


----------



## baragund (Aug 26, 2005)

Elor, I cleaned out my mailbox. Sorry about that!

Warrior, I'm actually looking for two new players at the moment. One is a Feanorian and the other is an Ent. Elor has the first dibs but after I get her answer then we can coordinate on what I'd like you to do.

Thanks for the interest!


----------



## Mirelena (Sep 15, 2005)

I've finally posted. I need to adjust the Title... I just realized that.

Some of the history may be out of place. Let me know which mistakes I made and I'll fix them, pronto.
I am so, very sorry it took so long for me to get a post up. I feel terrible.

Other than that, I should be a little more effective. I have more consistant access to a working computer.

Question: Does Warrior's post fit in right there? Perhaps it should be taken down and he could be reintroduced at an even more effective point?
Question 2: How soon are 'we' going to be meeting up with the Noldorian lords?

p.s. It's great to be back!


----------



## Elorendil (Sep 15, 2005)

You won't get any arguments from me on your history. As far as I can tell, you successfully avoieded being anacronistic. 

One suggestion: When you discuss Orcs, etc., you might want to mention Glaurang and the Balrogs, since there were at Dagor Bragollach. Just a thought.

There are a few grammatical 'oops'es in the post that spellcheck didn't catch, though:


> He will not *be* respond to diplomacy


 I'm guessing you didn't mean to put that there.



> The kings and princes *the *rule the lands closest to it


 I think this was supposed to be "that"



> Wolves, *were wolves* and dark-hearted animals.


 Shouldn't 'were wolves' be one word? 

The answer to question #2 is as soon as I have time to write a post. I have been working out the character in my mind, but haven't gotten to any actual writing, yet.


----------



## baragund (Sep 15, 2005)

Whoo-Hoo!! Great to see you again Mir!!   

As to where we are in the history, the story is taking place just _before_ the Battle of Sudden Flame. So we haven't yet seen Glaurung, but we do know about orcs and balrogs from the Battle Under Stars, Feanor's ambush and the Glorious Battle. We are at the very end of the Siege.

...depending on how much you guys would like to get into scary stuff, the Bragollach can be months, weeks, or _days_ away.  

Elor, John and Nilme can continue their conversation and your guy (or gal) can come riding along to meet us.


----------



## Elorendil (Sep 15, 2005)

Whoops. Sorry, I misread the post about when exactly this all takes place. I thought it said 'after', not 'before' Great, now I'm the one being anacronistic

The idea of Dagor Bragollach happening in the near future sounds... intriguing. What do you think, Mir?


----------



## Mirelena (Sep 15, 2005)

Mua-haha! I remembered that the story takes place before the Dagor Bragollach!  *does I-finally-remembered dance* Ui, I'm so looking forward to having you as a pain-in-the-neck elf in this thread. I think we're going to have fun! LoL

Ok. I won't be able to post over the weekend. I'm taking a trip to Louisiana. If y'all would keep me in mind while I'm gone, I'd appreciate it.

It's great to be back, Jim. I'm looking at taking a trip in your neck of the woods sometime this October. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## baragund (Sep 16, 2005)

Mir, will your Louisiana trip be Katrina related? Wraithguard is in Mississippi with the National Guard (I think) doing relief work.

Back to the story... I'm working on a post to respond to Nilme's black-and-white view of the Enemy. Something along the lines of how John's moral relativism doesn't understand or even is suspicious of such an unyielding position. I'll also do some more to set up Elor's entry into the story.

As far as the Bragollach, if you guys are interested in having that happen sooner rather than later, here's an outline of how that can happen:

*John and Nilme reach Eglarest and meet Cirdan. Cirdan counsels that all that is across the sea is Valinor and Men can't go there.
*Cirdan suggests John go to his own kind.
*John is not satisfied with Cirdan's warning about going back over the sea but he follows his advise and travels to Dorthonion. Nilme accompanies him as a guide.

As you know, Dorthonion was on the front line during the Bragollach and gets overrun. That would put us right in the middle of things, wouldn't it?

Food for thought...  

And Mir, that's great you'll be in my neck of the woods in Oct. I'll be around except for the weekend of the 21-23 if you'd like to do lunch or something.


----------



## Mirelena (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey all! I'm back, and yes, Baragund, my trip was Katrina related. There's a church about three hours from where I live and they organized a trip to go drop and retrieve a few families. They were taken to Iowa where the Red Cross is helping them get back on their feet.
The shelters are terrible. I mean, they're decent as far as health goes, but there's nothing for the adults to do. It's sad because they have opportunities to go elsewhere until their homes are cleared out or officially declared thrashed, but they won't go - even if they have small children.
The National Guard, Red Cross, churches across the nation and other organizations are doing what they can. *mutters* They should be commended, not bashed for their efforts.

OK, back to MERPG... Was the post TOO black and white for Nilme?  I guess I'll be doing his posts until Chrys comes back or until John goes off on his own?

I like the idea of using the Bragollach! I think that it has potential for some awesome posts!!! I have a few ideas for plot twists as well. I'll PM you Baragund with a semi scatter-brained message. Kk?


----------



## Elorendil (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm sorry it's taking me so long to post. Life has been a bit busier than I expected. I do have a bit of a break this weekend, so hopefully I will be able to get my first post up. But rest assured, I have not forgotten!


----------



## baragund (Oct 12, 2005)

Not a problem, Elor. I hope you don't mind me taking the initiative. There were just some specific ideas I wanted to get out there about how a Feanorian Noldo, with their interest in craft work and "technology", would react to an artifact from the modern world.


----------



## Elorendil (Oct 18, 2005)

Alright, I finished that post. Is that about what you were looking for, baragund? If not, let me know and I can change it. 

Were you intending for the two groups to travel the rest of the way to Eglarest together?

Just a heads up- I'm performing in a very big, very important concert in two weeks and I have a ton of rehearsals and practice in the meantime, so I may not be around much until after that.


----------



## baragund (Oct 18, 2005)

Elor, you captured the personalities of the Feanorian's really well! I think we're on the same page. Great job! 

The only "correction" I would bring up is that at this point in M-E history (right before the Battle of Sudden Flame), Men have not yet shown themselves as traitors or betrayers. That treachery really showed itself at the Battle of Unnumbered Tears. But that's a minor detail at this point.

Now, we can have some fun with our dialogue! I'm not going to tell you how my character will behave. I'll post and you respond the way you think your character(s) with the personality we set him up with will react. Our characters may wind up being friends and allies, they may get into a fist fight, your character may think mine is an agent of the Enemy, or something completely different! 

That's the fun of these RPGs. 

If you are enjoying yourself with this, then it's OK if it will take two weeks for your schedule to free up. I'm swamped myself until next week anyway.


----------



## Mirelena (Oct 24, 2005)

w00t! *does happy dance*

Go Elorendil! Im mel le!!!

Ok, I'm back from my sabbatical. I shall endeavor to get my post up soon. I'm still pulling pieces together in my brain. Shall post asap!


----------



## baragund (Oct 24, 2005)

Whoo-Hoo!

Great to see you back, Mir! I'll let you decide if you would like Nilme to inform the three Feanorians that John is from "out of town".


----------



## Mirelena (Nov 30, 2005)

Ok. I feel terrible. I haven't posted or even been on for any substantial amount of time in forever.     

I'm back now. I'm cooking up a post. I will get it up.


----------



## Mirelena (Dec 4, 2005)

It's short. It's stupid. It makes me feel like a failure. But it is there.

I was thinking that we could have about three more posts on this topic. One from Elor's point of view, one from Baragund and one more from me. sound good??? Bad??? Indifferent???

EDIT: It's short. It's stupid. And it's going to be edited a tiny bit. BE AWARE!!!!!
Heh, tiny bit... Question: The language of The Sil is far more archaic than what we are using. "Thee's" and "thou's" pervade. Something to be aware of. Baragund, do you really care? I'm sure we could find some time over the holiday to edit a few of our posts so they're more Tolkien-esque.

p.s. Have I mentioned recently that even though the action has been extremely slow, I really enjoy being a member of this thread.  It makes me feel special to "hold my own" with cool people like you (and Elorendil, of course!). See you posting.


----------



## baragund (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi guys! Remember me? 

Well, nobody can accuse me of rushing into things. To tell you the truth, I have been stuck over where to take things. I really like the idea of getting involved with the Battle of Sudden Flame but there would have been so much ground to cover before we get to Ard-galen that the story would just get bogged down.

Anyway, I got an idea to make the plot more exciting by taking some liberties (minor, I hope) with the events at this time in M-e history. As you can see, John and Nilme are not exactly hitting it off with the Feanorians but everything is about to change (insert evil chuckle here). You know what it means when Noldorin swords glow, don't you (Heh, heh, heh...)

Mir, 
About the form of the language, if you are comfortable with writing in old-fashioned terms, go for it! I stink at it so I don't do it much. What might be a good middle ground is to write the way folks did, say, 150 years ago. You don't have the 'thees' and 'thous' but you have a more formal sentence structure that should convey the tone really well.

Also, would you mind tweaking your last post so you don't take your character out of the action? As you can see from my post, Nilme plays a pretty important role in figuring out what's about to happen. 

Have fun! Give me a shout if you have any questions.


----------



## Mirelena (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh, dear. I was afraid that might happen.

Momentary lapse of intelligence... I'll be more than willing to change my post. Do you have specific requests?

As it is, I feel rather stupid. I shall go and change it ASAP.


----------



## baragund (Dec 30, 2005)

The adjustment you made is fine, Mir. And don't worry; you had no idea where I was going to take things 

It is a small reconaissance group of nasssty orcses that is causing the Noldor's swords to glow. Perhaps 8-10 strong. Most distressing to the Elves since there has not been a peep from the bad guys for, what, 450 years or so. And just imagine John's reaction when he sees his first Orc!


----------



## Elorendil (Dec 31, 2005)

Okay, I'm sorry it took me so long. I've been held up by concerts and colds and infections (oh my!  ). Those seem to be over, for the moment, and I finally posted. Let me know if I need to edit anything. I thought I would leave the description of the fight to someone who knows a bit more about how to write that sort of thing. *looks pointedly at baragund*


----------



## baragund (Jan 3, 2006)

Your post sounds good, Elor! I wouldn't change anything.

Now I have a question (or perhaps an opportunity) to both Elor and Mir: What is your impression of the appearance and manner of orcs? Is it pretty much how they have been portrayed in the movies or something else? If you have a different perception of how orcs are supposed to look and act than what is in the movies, would you be interested in providing a _detailed_ desription of how you think they really should be? I am going to put a fair amount of effort into my guy's first reaction of these buggers so we should all be on the same page about what he is reacting to.

To throw out an idea, I did not have quite such a, well, _monster-like_ impression of orcs before I saw the movies. My earlier perception of them was more like how the Brothers Hildebrant illustrated them. But I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Elorendil (Jan 11, 2006)

I've been contemplating the question of how I percieve orcs. I checked out the Bros Hildebrandt illustrations that I could find online, and they were quite different from what I imagined. Let's see if I can explain how I imagine them... I guess I have always imagined them from the standpoint of them once being elves, so they have a more- um, elvish form then the way the Bros. Hildebrandt depict them. Lol. I didn't know it was so hard to put how I picture orcs into words.

Okay, how 'bout this description: orcs still look like elves, in basic form (pointy ears, basic body structure, etc), but much less refined. Perhaps they could be described as looking like they were the evolutionary ancestors of elves? More specifically, I guess I always picture them a bit dirty and with an evil look about them. Crude armor, clothing that tends to be made of rough fabric or leather. Oh, and a thing for scarring/self mutilation, almost like it's some strange ritualistic practice. A mark of rank, perhaps?? That may be a bit too farfetched, though. I have a feeling that's just the Star Wars fan in me trying to come out

So I guess the answer is, I can see them in my head but I'm not really sure how to describe them. Mir, do you have anything better/clearer?


----------



## Mirelena (Jan 12, 2006)

Something tells me that I'm really going to regret tying to make this post so late at night...

My impressions of orcs are very similar to Elor's. While writing my post, I'd probably describe them as zombie-like. You have to remember that Sauron was once known as the Necromancer... Think of how much "better" Melkor must have made it.

EDITed for the sake of my insanity: "...Wasted shadows, at once elven in stature and build, yet horridly mutilated. The gleam of their eyes was feral. Their fair, destorted faces were devoid of compassion or love and filled instead with hatred and loathing. Filthy tatters of clothing clung to their emaciated bodies beneath armor that was dented and stained with blood. Golden hair hung in dank locks down their scarred backs and in their pallid faces..." -type thing.

Etc. Etc. That's my idea, redirect me at will!!!


----------



## baragund (Jan 12, 2006)

Interesting. I like both of your accounts, particularly Elor's corrupted Elves perception. 

Mir, where did you get that quote? That's a great description.


----------



## Elorendil (Jan 12, 2006)

I do believe that was Mir's own writing, though I could be mistaken.

Do I assume correctly in saying you plan on taking the next post, baragund?


----------



## Mirelena (Jan 13, 2006)

"You know you've been on RPing too long when: You can tell who wrote what, even when they haven't taken credit for it..."

Yes, that's my writing. I TOLD you I shouldn't write so late at night, but it seems that I do my best writing on auto-pilot. It's actually quite scary... Corrupted elves is what I was going for, but didn't quite come through as well as I wanted... I guess that auto-pilot is only good to a point.


----------



## baragund (Jan 18, 2006)

I believe the ball is in my court. I'll be using your _wonderful_ descriptions of the orcs to fine tune my guy's first reaction to them. He will also save the life of one of the Noldor, so relations should improve. 

In the meantime, think about what your characters are doing in this fight and think about what we should be doing after we vanquish these guys. To put things in perspective, running into a group of orcs in the middle of West Beleriand at this time would be like running across a group of, say, SS paratroopers in the English countryside in 1939.


----------



## Elorendil (Jan 30, 2006)

Um, baragund, do you realize that you just killed me?  Or perhaps I should say, killed my character? Are you trying to drop me a hint, here? 

Seriously, though, did you do that on purpose? If so, what exactly did you have in mind??


----------



## baragund (Jan 31, 2006)

Ermmm, yes Elor, killing one of the Feanorians was intentional.

I wanted to make it clear that there is complete and utter emnity between the Elves and the Orcs. Also, since Annael was the one most recently involved in dialogue, I thought it would deliver more punch if he was the one who caught the spear. If you were developing a particular connection to him, I could substitute the name of one of the others. 

Finally, I am trying to tee up the story to make it as interesting as possible for a new writer I have been trying to get to play the role of the orcs. If this person comes along, it will be really cool! This person was a premier RPer in the days before MERPG who specialized in playing bad guys. Let's keep our fingers crossed and hope that he/she joins in!

I'm still planning on having my guy save the life of one of the remaining Feanorians. The fight will end and (hold onto your hats) he will try to engage in dialogue with the surviving orcs. Think of how that will go over given that the total amount of communication among these races up to this point is, like, zilch!


----------



## Elorendil (Jan 31, 2006)

Just thought I would check. I was developing a bit of connection to Annael, but that's okay. I can most certainly work with the other Feanorians!

It sounds like this other writer would be a most excellent addition! I look forward to meeting him/her


----------



## Mirelena (Feb 8, 2006)

CIR!!!!!!!!! If only.... Tell him we need him. We MUST have him. I'll drop in on his thread and reinforce the message... 

I'm sorry I haven't been around. I was out of town for the last week on a family trip.  I'm home now and I should have some time today to get a post up. I will do my best. 

...For all the good it does.


----------



## Uminya (Feb 13, 2006)

I've finished reading the thread.

I don't want to use any of the characters already there, as I don't have any attachment to them...

Thus, I ask you, can I somehow introduce another character? Edain, Atani, or--if you really want to appease me--Khazad...just let me know what you want me to do. I am ready and eager to begin formulating a character and make a post.


----------



## baragund (Feb 13, 2006)

Hmmm, Interesting.... This could be really cool! 

I just got information today that the person I was trying to play the role of the orcs is still interested. She's been under the weather and has not been online much. She hopes to have her opening post in the next few days.

With both of you in the story, we can approach something that would do the Chronicles proud! I had not thought of our characters running across one of the Naugrim, but why not?

Cir, how would you like to have complete control over your character's destiny and actions? If you read over the story and discussion thread, you'll know that John and the Elves are on their way to Eglarest to get advice from Cirdan. Cirdan will advise John to seek his own people and will be sent to Dorthonion. They arrive there just in time for the Dagor Bragollach. What happens on the way is wide open! You can introduce your character as a friend, as an enemy or anything you like. I think it will be interesting if you kept your characters motivations to yourself so the other players can likewise craft their interaction more like a living dialogue rather than a scripted story.

Elor, Mir and "Controller of the Orcs" (I want to keep your identity secret until you make your first post: How does that set with you? Do you feel comfortable enough with your characters to do this?


----------



## Uminya (Feb 13, 2006)

Alright, I'm going to start formulating something. Would you prefer it if I entered as the fight is ensuing (as in as soon as I can write something) or would you prefer it if I wait? I wouldn't want to cause too much confusion introducing another character so soon after the elves and then the orcs, if you think it would do such.

Just let me know. *ponders on character idea*


----------



## Uminya (Feb 14, 2006)

*opens up the big kettle and swats away some steam with the lid*

Ah!

*inhales deeply*

Smells like.........................evil.

*stirs a bit and then replaces the lid*


----------



## Uminya (Feb 21, 2006)

Bueller?

Bueller?

Has anyone seen Bueller?

I've been waiting for aaaaages


----------



## Uminya (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok, so I went ahead and posted. I tried to make it both unobtrusive and flexible, so that everyone still has maximum options. From here, maybe Shuaz'rha will decide to go ahead and help the orcs after all, or just maaaaybe he'll turn on the orcs if only to find out what those nasty, flighty elves are doing with an overgrown dwarf?...hmmm...we'll see, no?


----------



## baragund (Feb 27, 2006)

Great start, Cir! 

I'll advance the story to the end of the fight. I won't kill off all of the orcs so Wonks will have something to work with and I'll leave your guy out of it for now.

It might take a while. Work has been a bugger the past couple of weeks and it won't let up for at least another week. I'll try to get something fun posted in the next couple of days.


----------



## Uminya (Feb 28, 2006)

Fantastic. I'll be ready to post again as soon as I'm needed!


----------



## Uminya (Mar 2, 2006)

*snappily*

Mir and Elor, where in the name of a jumping oliphaunt are you two at? 

I get all excited and full of ideas and the whole thing comes to a stop! What gives?


----------



## Mirelena (Mar 2, 2006)

*jumps like an oliphaunt*

I'msorryI'msorryI'msorryI'msorry!!!!!

I'm working on a post right now. I want to get it up before midnight.  What a goal.

I'll go smack Elor really soon. I'm so glad to have you in our thread, I'll try really hard to make sure that posting doesn't lag more than RL allows! (or something like that)

WONKS! Yay! While the prospect of being in a thread with you is a little intimidating (as it is with Cir... And Baragund... And Elorendil...) I'm REALLY looking forward to it.


----------



## baragund (Mar 2, 2006)

Well, If I can make it to Friday noon without losing my mind (work related stuff ) I'll reward myself and be a total slacker in the afternoon by spending it finishing my next post.

btw, I'd like to toot our respective horns a little and ask you to look at the ratio of "views" to "posts" in the story thread. That tells me our little story is rather popular! 

Keep up the great writing guys!


----------



## Uminya (Mar 3, 2006)

Alright, I forgive you  At least you're still lookin at the thread, Mir.

*patiently waits for a new post to appear*


----------



## Elorendil (Mar 3, 2006)

My apologies for having not posted, by now. I have been burning the candle at both ends AND in the middle recently, which really is NOT a good idea. I nearly had a mental breakdown, last week. I've had to temporarily cut back on a lot of things in an attempt to hold onto some shred of my sanity, and this has been one of them.

It will be at least another week and a half before I have time to post. Hopefully, I will have recovered enough, mentally, to do so. If the rest of you don't want to wait around for me, that's okay, I understand. Someone else could take over the Feanorians until I am able to write, again.


----------



## Mirelena (Mar 6, 2006)

It's OK, vanawen. We can relate... 

So. I finally have a post up. I'm terribly sorry I didn't post the other day. (Thank you, Baragund, for going ahead and posting without me!) My computer access closed at 10pm that night and I had no other options. 

Any noise from Wonks? (am I allowed to call her that?)


----------



## Uminya (Mar 6, 2006)

By all means, sort out your real-world affairs first. I hope, though, that you look at this sort of thing as a relaxing activity rather than a stressful one. That is the crux of RPing, to take on an enjoyable role in a world of fun.

I made a post. If it seems...confusing...tell me. Sometimes I feel as though my writing comes off as "scatterbrained". If that is the case, just raise your hand or poke me with a stick and say 'Cir you don't make a blasted ounce of sense, old chap' and I'll try and fix the soup sandwich that I just deep-fried for you on my barbeque grill.


----------



## baragund (Mar 6, 2006)

Cir,
Your soup sandwich is just fine. You introduced your character as seamlessly as anybody can ask for. Obviously, the big question will be what your character is doing with a pack of orcs.

Mir,
I think it would be best if we kept the action in the evening of the fight. We need to introduce Cir's character and my guy has a lot to digest in his brain before turning in for the night, what with killing people for the first time in his life and trying to get a handle on these new beings known as orcs. Besides, Wonk's character is still knocked uncounscious by the camp fire.

Speaking of which, she hasn't been on this forum since Feb. 19. We'll keep her character around for as long as we can but we will have to move on at some point.


----------



## Mirelena (Mar 6, 2006)

*mutters* How did I know!?

LoLoLoL

Ok. I'll go fix it.

Cir,
You crack me up.  I really appreciate your sense of humor (and patience in dealing with the insane peoples.)


----------



## Uminya (Mar 7, 2006)

Ah, if only I still had Percocets so that I could take one with a Red Bull and make a post...but I digress. I am good at dealing with others of my own ilk.

And now I wait patiently for the next post. With luck, Snaga will kick Wonks in the shin and get her to make a post.


----------



## Mirelena (Mar 17, 2006)

Unfortunately, Wonks has not posted... HOWEVER! I finally managed to get a post up. *rubs where Baragund cyber-kicked Mir's shin*

To those of you who read the original, I added a couple of paragraphs. I was juggling four small children while trying to write it, so I'm afraid that inspiration was next to nil and frustration was in abundance. My late-night auto-pilot compositions have all but disappeared, so I apologize.


----------



## Uminya (Mar 19, 2006)

Juggling babies again, Mir? That's reckless endangerment, that is! Soon you'll be hanging babies off of balconies and driving with them in your lap!


----------



## baragund (Mar 20, 2006)

Bad news guys. Wonks informed me that she is still unwell, won't be able to participate any time soon and gave me her permission to find somebody else to play the part of the orc. 

If any of you would like to take on this role or if you know of somebody who would be a good fit in this role, feel free to get in touch with that person and make the necessary arrangements. To keep things from dragging out too much more, let me know by, say, the end of Tuesday. If nobody reports in, I have some folks in mind who should be a good fit.


----------



## Uminya (Mar 23, 2006)

So...should I wait for someone to go for the orcs before I post, or should I start cooking something up?...


----------



## baragund (Mar 23, 2006)

Cir, I think you can go ahead and engage in dialogue with the Elves. I, for one, am curious myself why your Dwarf is hanging around with a bunch of Orcs!


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 23, 2006)

I shall take up the banner of the the Orcs. Give me time to read what has been happening. I do not think alot of backreading is necessary as this event is isolated. How far back do I need to go, this will help get a post out quicker.


----------



## baragund (Mar 23, 2006)

Whoo-Hoo! We're saved! 

Daranavo, I recommend skimming the whole story to get a feel for what's going on but start reviewing in greater detail at my post of Oct. 6, 2005 and from there on. You'll know John's relationship with all of the Elves in the story and the fight with the orcs.


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 24, 2006)

Ok, from what I read, there were no Orcs that survived. Only the Dwarf, that hailed them from the trees? Yes/no?


----------



## baragund (Mar 24, 2006)

No, there is one orc who was only knocked unconscious. He was the smaller orc that John wrestled with. He got taken to the ground and conked his head but he's not dead...yet


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 29, 2006)

Just let me know when you want me to post.


----------



## Uminya (Mar 29, 2006)

*gestures*

After you, Maestro!

*bows*


----------



## Uminya (Apr 3, 2006)

And now I have posted as well!


----------



## baragund (Apr 3, 2006)

Interesting posts, Daranavo and Cir! 

My guy gets to figure out several things: Two new races, both of whom definitely seem to have some kind of history with his Elvish hosts. And then then of course what is this place that Cir's guy is seeking?

I'll need to mull this over. But our Elvish colleagues should feel free to go ahead and respond. Mir and Elor, you don't need to wait for me, especially if you have an idea for how your characters should react.


----------



## Uminya (Apr 14, 2006)

Mir? Elor? Bueller?


----------



## Elorendil (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm so sorry I haven't posted, by now  I'm afraid I'm so overloaded, right now, that I haven't even had enough time to sleep. There is light ahead, though, in about two weeks, possibly a bit sooner. Again, I'm really sorry I have not been more active, recently, but I will write a post as soon as I can.


----------



## Uminya (Apr 24, 2006)

Righto...has anyone heard from Mir? I've seen Baragund floating around the boards, and I think I saw some posts from Dara...

It'd be sore luck if this story came to a halt now.


----------



## Daranavo (Apr 24, 2006)

Yes, I am around, but not much has happened since last I posted.


----------



## baragund (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm working on a reply. Work is a pain until Wednesday so bear with me.


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 26, 2006)

I can't tell you guys how pleased I am to see how well "Stranger" has been doing! Baragund, I owe you and Elorendil many apologies for leaving so suddenly, but, life being what it is (unpredictable) I can only say that if you want me back, you have but to say the word. In any case, great stuff, as always and I look forward to at least watching where this journey goes.


----------



## Uminya (Apr 27, 2006)

While I can't speak for either Elor or Bara, I'm sure it's safe to say that we would all love to have you back, Chrysy.


----------



## baragund (Apr 27, 2006)

chrysophalax said:


> ...if you want me back, you have but to say the word.



Um, how do I put this diplomatically...

*OF COURSE I WANT YOU BACK!!!*

I'm open to suggestions of how to get you back in the mix. Let us know if you have any particular ideas.


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 27, 2006)

Aside from taking up old Nilme again (Mir's call, of course) I can play nearly anything you might want and/or need at the moment, just let me know.


----------



## Mirelena (Apr 29, 2006)

*gasps, then flying tackle hugs Chrys*

You have to ASK if we want you to come back?!?!? Are you CRAZY!?

I'd be more than happy to surrender Nilme back into your very capable hands. If there is anything you want me to edit in my posts I would be more than happy to do that for you also. Leave me a PM (or two or however many.) 

I need to apologize to you all. I'm afraid that real life is catching up with me and I am now majorly lacking the time or desire to post.  As I give Nilme back to Chrys, I will be withdrawing from the thread.  I will keep up with it when I have the chance, and perhaps when life is more reasonably scheduled I will return and do some 'guest spotting,' if you'll have me. 

Much affection to you all!  (especially my lately returned and best beloved White Dragon.)


----------



## Bethelarien (Apr 30, 2006)

Any chance that this humble one might be able to participate in this RPG? It's fascinating. And that's an understatement.


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 30, 2006)

Baragund, if it's ok with you, I'll resume Nilme with Mir's blessing. I see Beth's interested in joining us as well. Any ideas for her?


----------



## baragund (May 1, 2006)

Mir,
I'm so sorry to see you bow out! I loved how you took care of the Nilme character and I will miss your writing. You returned him to Chrys in great shape! As far as returning later on for smaller roles, once we figure what's going on with Dwarves and Orcs and all, this little odyssey will make it's way to Brithombar to get guidance on what John should do from Cirdan. 

Beth,
I gave you a couple of ideas on joining via PM.

Chrys,
See above.

Whoo-Whee! Things are moving again!


----------



## Uminya (May 2, 2006)

I reckon I'll wait for someone else to post before I do again. It's sad to see you go, Mir, but you gotta do what you gotta do. Good to have Chrysy back, and Beth on board.


----------



## baragund (May 2, 2006)

It seems to me that the Dwarf, the Orc or Nilme can post at this point. All three of the characters have an oppourtunity to convey their thoughts and actions at this point. We can understand a little more about Shûaz'rha's business in the area, how will Grunog react to an act of kindness and does English have any resemblance to either Black Speech or whatever "native" Orcish dialects he might have been speaking, and Nilme's reaction to somebody trying to (gasp!) _communicate_ with one of the Bad Guys.


----------



## baragund (May 4, 2006)

Very interesting! Lots to think about. I have a couple of questions and clarifications:

Daranavo, first of all, COOL POST! Second, did Grunog understand any of John’s words in English? My thinking in my last post was that there was enough commonality between Grunog’s native tongue (whatever that is) and Old English that John understood a few of his words and vice versa. That would REALLY raise some eyebrows with the others if the two of them could communicate in “Orcish”, don’t you think?

Chrys, I think John needs to respond to Shûaz'rha, at least a little, before Nilme intervenes but don’t worry. I’ll make sure John doesn’t put his foot in his mouth too much. 

Cir, I think you put Shûaz'rha in a box. It appears he ordered the attack but now he wants to travel with the ones that he seemingly wanted to kill. He seems to have hired this band of Orcs but now he is dissing them. He has some more ‘splaining to do… 

Beth and Elor, what do your guys think about all this?


----------



## Daranavo (May 4, 2006)

For the Dwarf to be able to communicate with the orcs in the first place would be for he to either know Orcish/BLack speech, or the orcs to know common, or a Westron form of english which a dwarf will likely know. If The Dwarf and the Elves could speak to each other, then the Elves to would need to know this Common/Westron language as well. Which is what I assumed John had learned to speak and understand from the Elves.


----------



## baragund (May 5, 2006)

OK, I got it. I know how to proceed. Thanks for the clarification, Daranavo.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 13, 2006)

*sniff* Have I caused this bus to wreck?


----------



## YayGollum (May 13, 2006)

Greetings, group of writers. Having all kinds of fun? Oh, I hope so! Anyways, I noticed an advertisement for this place. sorry about not showing up sooner. I didn't know that you people needed more, until now. The ad didn't specify anything, though. Any preferences as to a sort of personality that would help to balance things out? Here is my profile thread, for the few who would care to look it over ---> http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=17410 If you people have no preferences for characters, I can toss a few experiments in there, I guess.


----------



## Uminya (May 15, 2006)

*shifts the discussion into the proper thread*

Ghorim, I think it'd be interesting to have another dwarf of a different house involved. Shuaz'rha is from one of the dark-dwarf clans, so the Longbeards (for instance) could be quite interesting. To see the contrasts between two houses of dwarves...makes for some delightful intrigue 

Just a thought.


----------



## baragund (May 15, 2006)

Sorry for vanishing the past few days everybody! Had a family-reunion thing last week and last weekend so I haven't had a chance to finish my next post. I'll wrap it up ASAP.

That said, I think there is enough interesting stuff going on where I don't think it is necessary for _all_ of the dialogue to be routed through my character. I can see sidebar discussions between Daranavo's orc and Cir's dwarf and between Nilme and the two Noldo where they each exchange their views and opinions of what may be an unprecedented level of communication among the races. 

If that interests you, feel free to conspire among yourselves how such discussions could flow. Or just engage in another character and see what happens. 

btw, I see an uneasy agreement settling in where everyone agrees not to kill each other.. for now... and have the journey to Brithombar continue.

Yay, if you don't mind a glacial pace of the story, I'd love to have you along. Let me digest your profiles and I'll send you a PM with some ideas on how to work you in.


----------



## baragund (May 15, 2006)

Hi Yay,
So much for the PM...

I like your Dulfang and Holtrinc characters. It might be interesting to run into another 2nd Born Type to help dispell the nagging feeling at the back of my character's mind that he lost his marbles and all this is a figment of his imagination. I don't have a clear idea how or when one of these people would enter the story so I'll trust your good judgement on that.


----------



## YayGollum (May 16, 2006)

What was the problem with the Private Message thing idea? oh well. Here is Dulfang's profile, edited to fit this story. ---> 

Name: Dulfang

Race/Sex: Easterling/Male

Appearance: Around five feet tall, built like a Dwarf, long red hair and neat beard and moustache, a full set of sturdy Dwarvish armour, wears blues and oranges when relaxing, though.

Weapons: Two of those throwable type axes and one battle axe.

Personality: Achingly fun loving and out going and friendly and considerate and things like that. Fun to know and hang out with, loves playing his fiddle and trying to make up songs about his adventures, also very loyal and stubborn and things, lots of experience with traveling and adventuring, but still hasn't run into enough trouble to think badly about anything besides his own people, who disappoint him.

History: Left the Easterlings at a dangerously young age to explore, was taken in by some kind Dwarves who knocked plenty of sense into him, but he still left after a while to explore way back where Easterlings came from, has fought many evil types and met most others, so he has plenty of experience, which never really goes to his head, at one point, he found a miniature mumak, which he named Blunderbuss, still adventuring. 

Other: has a miniature (smaller than your average real life type elephant and bigger than pretty much any horse) mumak named Blunderbuss

I hope that that is good enough. I didn't customize it too much, since I wasn't sure of the time period in this story. I didn't check to find out, either. *hides*  If you wanted Holtrinc more than you wanted Dulfang, you should have told me. I like Dulfang better, though. But then, I would have no problem with finding ways to insert both of them.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 17, 2006)

Beth and Elor...just wanted to let you know I'm only borrowing your Noldo characters (when needed during one of my posts) until/when/if you re-enter the story. Until then, I'll do my best to stay true to their personalities.


----------



## Elorendil (May 21, 2006)

chrysophalax said:


> Beth and Elor...just wanted to let you know I'm only borrowing your Noldo characters


Not a problem, Chrys 
My life seems to be returning to some semblance of sanity. I plan on devoting some time over the next few days to catching up and writing a post. Hopefully, I'll be able to be on more regularly, now. My apologies for not having been much of a contributor, recently


----------



## Daranavo (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for inviting me into the story, however, I must take a step back for now.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 14, 2006)

Hmmm, I guess that means the orc has died. One too many blows to the head, I'm thinking. Take care, Daranavo!

Where are our other Elveses??


----------



## Elorendil (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm still here... I was thinking this was an oppurtune time for Beth to start with the other Noldo and was intending to let her post, next. But she seems to have disappeared. 

I'm guessing the Noldo should probably decide to catch up with Nilme and John so we can continue along to Brithombar?


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 17, 2006)

I have no idea what's up with Beth, so if you want the Noldo to join with Nilme and John, you may have to be the one who moves them on...


----------



## Uminya (Jun 19, 2006)

Shûaz'rha speaks.

Bara, could you please describe John's beard?  My dorf will need to be able to assess how much respect he should actually give John. A scraggly beard will be something scornful, but if John has a nice thick beard--even if it's a bit short--will be much better.


----------



## baragund (Jun 19, 2006)

Daranavo,
Thanks so much for sitting in with us. You did a great job allowing us to see things from an Orc's perspective. It is definitely something we can build on as things move along.

Elor,
Feel free to move the Noldo along and have them rejoin us. Along the way, think about how these Feanorians would react to a Man, with whom they have not had much experience, who would try to talk to an Orc like he was a _person_. Would they be suspicious? Would they think John is merely clueless? Would it make them think John was on to something? Also, how should they react to the presence of Orcs in a land that hasn't seen them in over 400 years.

Cir,
John has a full but fairly short beard. Think of Ewan MacGregor in Star Wars Episode III and you'll get the idea.


----------



## baragund (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi guys. Here’s a bit of housekeeping.

First of all, we need to clean up how Shûaz'rha wound up at Nilme and John’s camp. Did he follow them or did they travel together? Also, why is his skin gray? Is that a Dwarvish trait? Btw, that was an excellent and amusing post, Cir. I’m wondering if your guy thinks John is a lady and is, um, enamored with him

We will need an exit written for Daranavo’s character. Perhaps Shûaz'rha can simply inform us that Nilme did too good a job when he knocked him out. 

Chrys, you mentioned dragons in your last post. Were dragons known at this point? I’ve got it in my head that dragons didn’t show their ugly mugs until the Dagor Bragollach, which is actually coming up pretty soon.

We will need to know what the Noldo are up to. Elor, feel free to manipulate both characters until Beth rejoins us. If RL continues to crimp your ability to post, we can temporarily write in that your characters decided to forge ahead to Barad Nimras to warn their kin about the orc attack.

This should be helpful in getting everybody oriented. I am attaching a map of where we are. The blue arrow marks the spot. I figure we are around a day’s march from the City of Brithombar.

Finally, and this is the biggest part, I’d like to get your thoughts, opinions and/or suggestions on how the story has been progressing. Again, I must apologize for the stop-and-go pace of the story and I hope you will continue to bear with me. But how do you feel about what has been happening so far? Is there anything in particular you would like the characters to do or are there issues you would like to explore?

Maybe to help you answer those questions let me sketch out where I see the story going. John and Nilme are headed to see Cirdan, the local authority, to seek advice. Presumably, Cirdan would have more insight on the nature of Men than the other characters, be able to point them to where Men are living and maybe have a better grasp of the “big picture” implications of a mortal being a castaway from points west. (Oh yes, somebody needs to play the part of Cirdan. PM me if you would like to take the part or if you can recommend someone. I’d prefer someone who really knows their way around the First Age.)

At this point, the story can take any number of different turns. John could realize he cannot go home and go find himself a settlement of Men where he could settle down, find himself a new wife, etc. One picture in my mind is he would move to a nice place in the heights of northern Dorthonion that features a beautiful view of Ard-galen. He settles into his new life just in time for the Battle of Sudden Flame. Talk about a buzz-kill!

Another possibility is he pines for his home and fiancée, and badgers Cirdan for a boat. He tries to sail west, gets lost in the Shadowy Seas and is never seen again.

I honestly don’t have a definite idea of how the story should end. The main purpose of this was to explore how a modern person would handle being plunked down into middle-Earth. So let me know what you think!


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 20, 2006)

First of all..."ugly mugs"?? *sharpens claws and lashes tail* Excuse me?

Let us not forget that Glaurung the Impatient made a very early debut as a youth, so yes, Elves knew of them before Dagor Bragollach.

As to how the story has gone...quite well I think. We have several new people wishing to join and I think we've gotten a lot of positive feedback. As to John's fate, I'm all for him remaining in ME, especially since I think he and Nilme will forge a very strong friendship and who knows...John may even win the heart of an Elf-maid. 

Cirdan is a very challenging role...hmmmmmmmmm...I wonder...*scuttles off to whisper Dragonish words of persuasion in certain ears.


----------



## Uminya (Jun 21, 2006)

baragund said:


> Hi guys. Here’s a bit of housekeeping.
> 
> First of all, we need to clean up how Shûaz'rha wound up at Nilme and John’s camp. Did he follow them or did they travel together? Also, why is his skin gray? Is that a Dwarvish trait? Btw, that was an excellent and amusing post, Cir. I’m wondering if your guy thinks John is a lady and is, um, enamored with him
> 
> We will need an exit written for Daranavo’s character. Perhaps Shûaz'rha can simply inform us that Nilme did too good a job when he knocked him out.



Would you like to address those all in an IC post, or would you rather me say it OOCly here?


----------



## baragund (Jun 21, 2006)

> ..."ugly mugs"?? *sharpens claws and lashes tail* Excuse me?



That was a cheap shot! I couldn't resist... 

Cir, let's do as much IC as possible. I'll have my guy demonstrate his ignorance at breakfast and maybe he will putt his foot in his mouth and say something that offends the heck out of Shûaz'rha. You Naugrim can be sooooooooo touchy... 

Ooops. I see I did not successfully attach my picture. Let's try again...


----------



## Elorendil (Jun 25, 2006)

baragund said:


> We will need to know what the Noldo are up to. Elor, feel free to manipulate both characters until Beth rejoins us. If RL continues to crimp your ability to post, we can temporarily write in that your characters decided to forge ahead to Barad Nimras to warn their kin about the orc attack.


I HAD time set aside on Friday to write a post, but my car broke down and I spent three hours waiting for the *mutters under breath* tow truck If life will stop conspiring against me rolleyes, I will post in the next few days.

Barad Nimras? Should they go there, or catch up with John & Nilme? I'm open to either


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 25, 2006)

I think it's Brithombar...not sure, the quality isn't so great on the map. Baragund? Guidance?


----------



## baragund (Jul 5, 2006)

Sorry for vanishing the past few days . I was on vacation the past week and without internet. (We were camping in the mountains of West Virginia so I was without TV, telephone, electricity and pretty much any other modern convenience! ) 

I had my last post written before leaving but I couldn't post. The web site was down or something so the post is a little bit out of order. Obviously, John's speech is prior to the two Noldo appearing. Other than that, it should fit in pretty nicely with Elor's and Chrys' last dialogue.

Elor, excellent post! Your guys are thinking on military strategic terms and that is perfect for them. Let's assume they are veterans of the Battle-Under-Stars and the Glorious Battle so they'll have all kinds of good insight on the nature of orcs and the Enemy. And go ahead and engage Chrys in dialougue on the political / social differences between your Feanorians and her Sindarin character if you like.

Also, Elor sent me a PM to let me know that she will have to bow out of the story by the end of August in preparation for her next semester of college. I'm sorry she has to go but, given the rigors of college, it's quite understandable! So stay in the story as long as you are able. When late August roles around, we'll see where we are and then decide what to do with the characters. I hope Beth will come back so she can take control of them but we'll cross that bridge when we get there.

Again, apologies for being AWOL!!


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 5, 2006)

Apology accepted, I suppose...*humph* 

Interesting choice, Yay! Blunderbuss will hopefully come in handy against future orc attacks! Welcome!


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 6, 2006)

Just FYI...Blunderbuss is, if I remember correctly...a miniature mumak. Not sure if Yay has posted the profiles yet.


----------



## baragund (Jul 6, 2006)

Yay, welcome aboard! Hope you enjoy this little story as much as I have.

Just to make sure I'm reading your post correctly, your character is a mortal Man, right?


----------



## Persephone (Jul 7, 2006)

Okay, I'm joining too 

I just need to read up on this RPG, very good read, but it needs a day to get through the whole thread. I expect I'll be playing a male Elf character. This is set in the first age, and there is a man that got lost here, right?

Okay...will be posting my character profile soon!!!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## baragund (Jul 7, 2006)

Narya, you may want to consider dropping a PM to Elorendil and Bethelarien about their characters. The time that both Beth and Elor have been able to put into the story has been limited RL issues. They may be willing to turn over their characters to you. ...or a new character would be cool as well.


----------



## Persephone (Jul 7, 2006)

Right now, I need some Visine...that was a LOOOOONNNNGGG thread! But a veeeeerrrryyyy GOOOOOOOOODDDDD story!

Now, to read the OOC thread from the beginning, Chrysy said that the OOC's have lots of info I would need to consider.

*scuttles off to read the OOC's*


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 8, 2006)

I stuck this profile in this thread already, but since you people forgot, here it is again. Yes, Blunderbuss is a miniature mumak. Yes, Dulfang is a mortal human, of the Easterling flavor. --->

Name: Dulfang

Race/Sex: Easterling/Male

Appearance: Around five feet tall, built like a Dwarf, long red hair and neat beard and moustache, a full set of sturdy Dwarvish armour, wears blues and oranges when relaxing, though.

Weapons: Two of those throwable type axes and one battle axe.

Personality: Achingly fun loving and out going and friendly and considerate and things like that. Fun to know and hang out with, loves playing his fiddle and trying to make up songs about his adventures, also very loyal and stubborn and things, lots of experience with traveling and adventuring, but still hasn't run into enough trouble to think badly about anything besides his own people, who disappoint him.

History: Left the Easterlings at a dangerously young age to explore, was taken in by some kind Dwarves who knocked plenty of sense into him, but he still left after a while to explore way back where Easterlings came from, has fought many evil types and met most others, so he has plenty of experience, which never really goes to his head, at one point, he found a miniature mumak, which he named Blunderbuss, still adventuring. 

Other: has a miniature (smaller than your average real life type elephant and bigger than pretty much any horse) mumak named Blunderbuss.


----------



## Ermundo (Jul 8, 2006)

One question, would an Ainur be going beyond the boundaries for rping cause if you guys allow me to join, that's what I would become. I have always sticked to one character in my RPing, nicknamed Salman or Solomon but who's true alias is that of Aluin of time. If I can't, well I am terribly sorry for wasting your time. But if you do, I promise I won't make the story lose it's touch by blasting everyone to bits and conquering Middle Earth. I assume a minor, more Gandalf type role. 

Thanx a bunchhhhhhhhhhh

Morgoththe1


If you do want an Ainur, PM me. I've been using Dialup ever since I came to the Indira Ghandi airport so it's a pain in the a** to wait for pages to load.


----------



## Elorendil (Jul 10, 2006)

If Narya would like, she is more than welcome to take over Curunir. It would be a timely takeover, considering my looming resignation (). If she wants to start now, I have no objections to relinquishing him a bit early.


----------



## Persephone (Jul 10, 2006)

Elorendil said:


> If Narya would like, she is more than welcome to take over Curunir. It would be a timely takeover, considering my looming resignation (). If she wants to start now, I have no objections to relinquishing him a bit early.


 
If you want, pm me with your plans for this character and I'll see if I can take over for you.


----------



## Persephone (Jul 11, 2006)

My New Character's Basic Profile and a Pic

Name: Myrthos Véneanár
Race: Noldor Elf

Appearance:
Long Black hair
Blue Gray eyes
Lithe and lean figure


​Weapons:Long Bow and Arrows
Daggers
Súrion - Sword of fire


​About Myrhtos

Part of the Noldorian host that were exiled along with Fëanor to reclaim the stolen Silmarils from Morgoth. Captain of the force that hold the [FONT=arial,helvetica]northern mountain fences of Beleriand.
[/FONT]

[FONT=arial,helvetica]----------[/FONT]

[FONT=arial,helvetica]Elorendil sent me a pm about her character Curunir, which I might be playing on the side since the character already has a role in the RPG.


Here's a picture of *MYRTHOS*

[/FONT]


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 11, 2006)

I think that would a good thing, Narya, since I'd hate to see all her work wasted.


----------



## baragund (Jul 12, 2006)

I agree with Chrys. Narya's writing style would be a great fit for Curunir. I can't think of anyone better for Elor to entrust this character.


----------



## Persephone (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for the vote of confidence, guys. I will try my very best to live up to the RPG.


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 30, 2006)

Baragund, not sure what to do here. I've kind of been waiting for one of the other Elves to continue the story...or did you want to post next?


----------



## Uminya (Jul 31, 2006)

Gimli Says: "Never trust an elf!"


----------



## chrysophalax (Jul 31, 2006)

Magnus says: "Dwarves make a wonderful, though grisly light snack!"


----------



## Uminya (Jul 31, 2006)

The Black Knight says: "Alright, we'll call it a draw."


----------



## Elorendil (Aug 15, 2006)

I have written my final post for the story. I'm sorry it took me so long... This is part of why I am bowing out of the story. I don't want to hold you guys up.

Thank you, to all of you, for the fun and the great experience of writing with you. It has been a privilege to be part of a thread as high caliber as this one. Thank you, to Baragund, for inviting me, and to all of you for putting up with my often slow posting. I have really enjoyed writing with you guys.


----------



## Persephone (Aug 16, 2006)

Hope you'd come back.  

Anyway, so now, as had been discussed before, I will be taking over that role, and also my own new role as Myrthos. 

Elorendil, if you will, can you pm me your plans for your character before you go?


----------



## chrysophalax (Aug 17, 2006)

Fair warning, Narya. You may be on your own, so don't hold your breath waiting on Elor.


----------



## Ermundo (Aug 17, 2006)

Just for the que, I took the role of the Balrog (THE balrog, mind you) that'll lead the Balrogs in burning the hills of Ard-Gallen, but that's a long way from where the story is right now.


----------



## Elorendil (Aug 18, 2006)

No, I'm still around, Chrys. Although I can't help write it anymore, I want to see where this story goes. It's quite interesting!!

Narya, PMd you... Let me know if you need more detail/anything else. I'll check in about once a week, hopefully.


----------



## Persephone (Aug 18, 2006)

Elorendil said:


> No, I'm still around, Chrys. Although I can't help write it anymore, I want to see where this story goes. It's quite interesting!!
> 
> Narya, PMd you... Let me know if you need more detail/anything else. I'll check in about once a week, hopefully.


 
Yes. I wasn't able to reply, sorry about that. I'm just a bit busy catching up on all the RP's at the moment.

Will be getting around to adding a post onto this RPG.


----------



## chrysophalax (Aug 24, 2006)

OK, my present internet connection is tenuous at best. Will do my best to post!


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 17, 2006)

Well, it seems Baragund has left the forum for an indeterminate amount of time, so I suppose the Powers That Be can archive this puppy....*sigh*


----------

